# stud pompano



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

The family and some friends and I headed out to the beach today. I decided to bring a pole along. I rigged it up with some frozen shrimp and tossed it out not expecting much. after about an hour I had to go to the bathroom, and when I was walking back, I herd my wife screaming from down the beach, she was bowed up with this huge pomp it measured 20 inches overall, and weighed 3 pounds. I have never seen one this big...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice fish and a happy fisherwoman!


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

I forgot to post that we were at the S curves, and he was cought between the beach and the first sand bar about 50 feet from shore..


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a great fish. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

That's one of the larger ones I have seen recently!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow awesome!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Good thing you had gone to use the rest-room..........ya might have Soiled yourself on that one........................................Nice Fish!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

That's a biggun!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

great report man looks like the pomps are coming in early this year


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to see them showing up, congrats on the fish! By the way, where are the "s curves"?


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

The S curves in the road past portofino.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

time to go enjoy the sunshine and try for some early season luck :yes:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice fish :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------

